# Class C Netz



## Raven280438 (10. März 2008)

Hi,

ich hab ein Verständnissproblem:

wie kann ich von einer IP das Class C Netz rausbekommen? Sind das die ersten beiden Stellen (z.B. 196.168)?

Hab schon danach gegoogled, aber so richtig verstanden hab ich es nicht.



Gruß


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ein Klasse C-Netz beginnt bei 192 und geht bis 223. Die zweite Stelle ist da nicht relevant.

192.1 ist genau so ein Klasse C-Netz wie 192.168 oder 223.255.

Vielleicht hilft dir das.

http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de/index.html?nw_class.html


MFG

Sascha


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Hier.

Ist eigentlich immer nur die ersten 8 Bit.


----------



## Raven280438 (10. März 2008)

Also hat garnicht jede IP ein Class C Netz?
Nur wenn die erste Stelle 192-223 ist?


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Eine IP kann kein Netz haben, sondern nur zu einem Netz gehören. Jede IP die mit 192 - 223 beginnt gehört zu einem Klasse C-Netz.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Ja, so ist es. Und eine IP gehört zu einem Netz, nicht umgekehrt.

(Verdammt, warst wieder schneller Sascha)


----------



## olqs (10. März 2008)

Die IP Klassen Bezeichnung ist in Zeiten von Sub- und Supernetting eigentlich veraltet. Trotzdem mal ein Kurzüberblick:

Klasse A Netze:
von 1.0.0.0 bis 127.0.0.0
Das erste Oktet bezeichnet hier das Netz.

Klasse B Netze:
von 128.0.0.0 bis 191.255.0.0
Die ersten beiden Oktette bezeichnen das Netz

Klasse C Netze:
von 192.0.0.0 bis 233.255.255.0
Die ersten drei Oktette bezeichnen das Netz.

Diese Grobe Einteilung kann durch Teilung eines Bereiches (Subnetting), beziehungsweise zusammenführen zweier aufeinanderfolgender Segmente (Supernetting), verschwimmen.

Zu einer IP gehört deshalb immer eine Subnetzmaske die definiert in welchem Netz sich diese befindet. Für Klasse C z.B. 255.255.255.0 oder /24
Bei der Einführung des IP Protokolls war dies nicht nötig, da hier die oben genannte Einteilung eine feste Vorgabe war. 

Einen etwas tiefergehenden Überblick über die IP und Netz Thematik findest du hier:
http://wiki.linux-club.de/opensuse/TCP/IP_und_Routing_Grundwissen


----------

